# Posting Pictures



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! 2 milestones in 1 night...I figured out how to create an Album --- I'll show this darn laptop who's TopDog!!

1st (and so far, only one) - the view across our backyard to Lake Wolfwood & the "Otter Banks" is posted in Member's Albums.

Now I've just gotta figure out how to imbed the photos in a thread post .... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's really simple now that you have a picture on the web, that's the hard part. When you reply or post a topic you see the IMG button above before you click the IMG button open the picture you want to post and right click to properties and copy the url address all the http:/outbackers.com stuff. Now back to your post, hit the IMG button and paste the url info you just copied. It's that simple,










Very nice area you own there, I jealous.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Â the view across our backyard to Lake WolfwoodÂ
> 
> [snapback]70710[/snapback]​


Nice pic of the lake. sunny Where is all the snow you have been harping about?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Â the view across our backyard to Lake WolfwoodÂ
> ...


There isn't much snow here in June







Note green grass & leaves on trees....
Next snow fall - I'll see what I can do for you S'thrn boys! I'm afraid there will be lots of opportunity later this month


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It's really simple now that you have a picture on the web, that's the hard part. When you reply or post a topic you see the IMG button above before you click the IMG button open the picture you want to post and right click to properties and copy the url address all the http:/outbackers.com stuff. Now back to your post, hit the IMG button and paste the url info you just copied. It's that simple,
> 
> Very nice area you own there, I jealous.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll try again tomorrow. I've got lots more photos...just too big to post as they are. Too bad....got to go play in Photoshop


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


ROFLMAO. I would have thought you could at least post current pics!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks - I'll try again tomorrow. I've got lots more photos...just too big to post as they are. Too bad....got to go play in Photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good internet size is 640 x 480 if your resizing, it doesn't cause the wide screen pan on most boards.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez, Wolfie...

Who needs a TT, when you have a back yard like that?
Where do you go to get away from the daily grind? The inner city?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez, Wolfie...
> 
> Who needs a TT, when you have a back yard like that?
> Where do you go to get away from the daily grind? The inner city?
> ...


Noooooo. The "daily grind" IS in the city...1 1/2 hrs away.


----------

